# 13' Hammerhead



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know the details , my wife showed me a fb post about it. it didnt say if it was N. or S. Padre Island but it was caught from the surf 1:15 min fight on a 80w.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Pics/video or it didn't happen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Just found it on my FB

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

"Since it already magically leaked publicly through an unknown source and is spreading online like a wildfire, I am posting up to derail any rumors on misinformation. The Greater Hammer was caught earlier in the week and taped out at 13'0" on the dot. It was caught on Padre Island, and an hour and 15 minute fight on an 80W with a hammered drag. She had an 80" girth. Other details and attempted release video will be posted as soon as I am ready. I have a fairly busy schedule the next few days thus don't be expecting any other immediate information. Thanks for your understanding."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

those are the same pics the wife showed me on her fb as I do not take part in gossip book


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dayum, that's a big fish!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Easy enough to find this page due to the copyrights on the pictures: http://www.oceanepics.com/


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

It was Oz

http://www.kztv10.com/story/3215825...ocial&utm_source=facebook_KZTV_Action_10_News


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow Oz has posted some of the most awesome surf fishing posts ever, I remember some Goliath groupers he caught from the sand in florida that are legend amount surf fishermen.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Wow Oz has posted some of the most awesome surf fishing posts ever, I remember some Goliath groupers he caught from the sand in florida that are legend amount surf fishermen.


I remember the giant tarpon he caught on pins in the middle of the night. And let's not forget the Makos. True dream fish !!!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

There is an article in the Chronicle covering Facebook removing the photos of this shark from their site. Sometimes I think we live in Russia for gods sake..... Nice fish to be sure.

http://www.chron.com/news/us-world/article/Facebook-removes-Corpus-Christi-man-s-photos-of-7973292.php


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Datsa huge beeotch!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Unless he killed that fish before taking those upclose photos, that man was risking his life for sure!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

1) oz never intentionally kills sharks that big 2) sharks arent out to get you 3) hammerheads have been found to exhaust themselves more in fights than other sharks and 4) personal experience has shown me that hammers are actually quite docile compared to sandbars and such


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Eye God, what a BEAST! I saw one approaching that length about three years ago just before sunrise down around East Beach in Galveston. Kept me pinned to the beach about ankle-deep for awhile... heh


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow


----------

